# Refurbs and other jobs on Kontiki 655



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is without doubt the most complicated van I've cast my eye over, building my own did not prepare me for all the nooks and crannies, wires, pipes switches and relays I've found so far, and I've only been in the wardrobe.

Have to say access is second to none though so far, under the wardrobe is a cavern about 800mm high 800mm wide, and about 600mm deep, all that in there is the outside of the gas locker, the gas shut off valves (stupid bloody place to put them) and I think the main valve for the waste tank, also a stupid place if so.

Anyway, whilst in the robe I clocked the dining table so picked it up (getting weak it seems) carted it up front and sat it on my knee to put the lags out, ah, table not seen before, and it's sort of broken, so that is my job for today, it has a valance jobbie around the edge, but where you would pick it up to carry it on each long side in the middle sadi valace has escaped, leaving some quite rough splintery wood, so out with the mallet and chisels off came the rest of it, got me ickle rebate plane (rabbit if you struggle pronouncing Ts) smoothed of the remaining bit, sanded it all smooth, rounded the lower edge over n jobs a good un, just need a little TLC with a drop of varnish to finish it off.

Tomorrows jobs will include figuring out how to stick back the odd bit of vinyl/veneer where it peeling, not much of it but it's all where you see it so it'll be done over the next day or so.

Got the Gaslow to pipe up too, both 11kg bottles fit easily in the locker though, I have two pipes but the lid keeps whacking me on the loaf so new catches on order, so once fitted I'll dive back in.


It's not going to be big long thread as there isn't that much to do, PWM needs to be swapped for a MPPT which I already have, add two LBs, also got, hopefully nowt else rears it's head while doing the other jobs, oh yeah, nearly forgot, damp to sort out too, only a couple of small spots, best done now before the sun disappears fora 11.5 months


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev is tinkering, all is well with the world. Well.....his world, anyway.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it up for sale yet? :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> Is it up for sale yet? :grin2:


Make me an offer I can't refuse and it may well be


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Right, eyes akimbo, need a bit of inspiration to fix this little lot.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How much did they give you to take it away kev.Has it stood in a pond.. sorry but there looks as if you have a major job on your hands.I really do hope I am wrong mate.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> How much did they give you to take it away kev.Has it stood in a pond.. sorry but there looks as if you have a major job on your hands.I really do hope I am wrong mate.
> 
> cabby


This helps how Phil? :roll: if you can't be constructive I'd rather you didn't comment at all thanks.

Two small damp places, both bone dry, the one next to the locker will be a tiny replacement job, the other one about 8" x 1" the leak has been cured already, so just needs to be injected, DavidDavid did a much worse job, and no one seemed to take the **** out of him, I need to find hos post for the materials he used, although it might be in his YouTube video.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Bit touchy today ain't you.Was not taking the **** really as I was worried which is what I also said.If you don't want comments don't post is the answer, The photo's make it look worse than it is then. :surprise:0000000000000000


cabby


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

for parts try oleary at bevely he gets most parts from swift when they change models, when i had a kontike got a lot from him kennny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Kenny, I don't think I need any parts yet though, I know Mick O'Leary, we bought our first van from him, tight arsed sod.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not related is he by any chance. OOOOPs sorry that was not very constructive was it.>>

cabby


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Right, eyes akimbo, need a bit of inspiration to fix this little lot.


Hope you get it all sorted soon so you can go away and enjoy your first trip in your new motorhome. Where have you got planned?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most of it is dead easy, but I don't know how to stick the veneer/plastic back down as most of it is awkward to get at.


Another problem (I think ) is a blown fuse on the Sargeant box, but I'll do a thread on that.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Re the veneer. I would think the best thing is contact adhesive. Use the spray type, squirt into a container and us a long artists paint brush to paint the (more liquid) glue onto the hard to reach areas.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sprinta said:


> Is it up for sale yet? :grin2:


Nah,give it another couple of weeks!>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> Re the veneer. I would think the best thing is contact adhesive. Use the spray type, squirt into a container and us a long artists paint brush to paint the (more liquid) glue onto the hard to reach areas.


It was a 2005 SWIFT KON TIKI 655 Chilly.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Revise said:


> Hope you get it all sorted soon so you can go away and enjoy your first trip in your new motorhome. Where have you got planned?


Ebay!!>>>>>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It was a 2005 SWIFT KON TIKI 655 Chilly.


Kev he didn't say Vermeer 

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OK give the guy a break, his BP will go through the roof.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been a busy bee this afto, sold a table saw, dragging it to front of the garage I broke an aluminium bracket, so had to discount it, but at least I have more room to play in there now.

Played with fuses for a while, decided not having gas was confusing the issue a bit so dragged the 2 x 11kg Gaslow bottles into the gas locker, piped it into the van, checked no leaks   Fridge and cooker all working on LPG not tried heating or water yet.

But The reason for my post is thus:-

I already had, cylinders, connecting pipe and connection pipes to the changeover valve, just needed a filler with 90 elbow and a 1m pipe.

Gais price delivered tomorrow £74.58 and I forgot to ask for my club discount too grr.

Look at Gaslows price for exactly the same thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dragged out the jury rigged Gaslow stuff today, cleaned out the capacious locker then started to fit it all in a more professional looking manner.

Fill was the worst one to do so far, I like to get them so the pipe enters the locker from the outside, but that would have meant the lazy door filler way, which some Herbert did on the Bessie despite there being plenty of room to do it properly :roll: Apologies to any Herberts on here.

I was left with only an 8" wide bit of skirt to put the filler without going to extremes of long pipes etc, so I measured up and just touched the drill to the skirt, when I thought, look behind it first, just as well, as there was a dirty great reinforcing beam in the way, I'd had a quick glance as it was getting dark last night but missed it, so I have a tiny bit of touch up to do    (very annoyed with Kev) anyway, it's all in now, new rubber seals to old pipes, all running in natural curves apart from one pipe, but it was misshaped before, no leaks so I'm reasonably happy with it, total cost was about £200, as I swapped a Gasit 11kg out of the Bessie which donated these.

I even nicked one of our knives to get red hot and tidy up the cylinder straps.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see the Kev trade mark, nice clean tidy finished job.:serious:
I am afraid that I am one of the Herberts you mentioned.No other choice on our van.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad to see you have made some progress Kev, may I suggest you consider taking the loose end of the strap and feeding it on itself through the clinch so that it can't loosen over time. And then a half-hitch on the leftover loose end.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Nice work Kev!!


One pedantic point if I may? Maybe a rubber grommet on the hole for the inlet pipe might not go amiss?


Possible chaffing point there at the moment.........


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have my filler fitted inside the locker. I'd prefer it in the skirt, but the filler is flat and the skirt is curved, so it doesn't fit right to my way of thinking. Shame they don't do a fairing piece, as most skirts are curved, I'm thinking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Nice work Kev!!
> 
> One pedantic point if I may? Maybe a rubber grommet on the hole for the inlet pipe might not go amiss?
> 
> Possible chaffing point there at the moment.........


Not pedantic Carl I was going to but it doesn't budge enough to touch the plastic it goes through, I gave it a good tug, and even if the cylinders do move they don't affect it enough to move the pipe, it's only about 3 inches from the locker so held very rigid by the filler point, but I'll keep my eye on it, and when we go down to Lincoln I'll check for chafing.

Good tip about the straps, I'll see what I can do


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I have my filler fitted inside the locker. I'd prefer it in the skirt, but the filler is flat and the skirt is curved, so it doesn't fit right to my way of thinking. Shame they don't do a fairing piece, as most skirts are curved, I'm thinking.


Yes my problem too, so I put it as high on the curve as I could and still make it work, there is a gap of about 3mm at the bottom the donut decal hides most of it though, I can live with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I have my filler fitted inside the locker. I'd prefer it in the skirt, but the filler is flat and the skirt is curved, so it doesn't fit right to my way of thinking. Shame they don't do a fairing piece, as most skirts are curved, I'm thinking.


Inside the locker is Fine Geoff, it the ones in fitted in the door I find not good enough, strains the filler pipe too if you are turning them on and off a lot.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've heard that some service stations can get a bit leery if you start opening lockers, as they think their fuel is for powering engines, not cookers.Not experienced that yet myself, though. I've had a couple of 'boll***s' occasions, though, when I've misjudged van positioning and couldn't get the locker open. I seem to experience operator error on lots of things these days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I've heard that some service stations can get a bit leery if you start opening lockers, as they think their fuel is for powering engines, not cookers.Not experienced that yet myself, though. I've had a couple of 'boll***s' occasions, though, when I've misjudged van positioning and couldn't get the locker open. I seem to experience operator error on lots of things these days.


Yeah me too I did consider using a longer pipe and fitting it on the opposite side as I could park between the Diesel and LPG pumps that way and not have to move the van, but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mine is on the locker door.:frown2: no other choice. But opening the door happens only when letting the ferry or train people check that it is turned off.
It does have the secumotion and the new Gaslow bottle.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I noticed while away at the weekend that there was a fair bit of light coming through a gap between the Heki bezel and the ceiling, so I decided to investigate yesterday :roll:

Not only was the bezel screwed directly to the roof and no screws into the actual clamp brackets as they should be, but 4 of the brackets were missing entirely, I assume Swift didn't fit it like that so some cretin with the mind of a child must have decided there were not needed, and they could circumvent the design altogether.

Why do these idiots have to mess like this, the original parts should have been put back, they will have been there but no they decided to make a rubbish job of it.

I now have to order a full set of the black clamps and find the right size screws to do the job as it should have been done in the first place Grr.


----------

